# Tinkerbell had twins!



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Tinkerbell did real well last night and gave us two does. We couldn't be happier.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable, congrats!!!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute! Good job Tinkerbell! Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh-SO-Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

What breed is Tinkerbell??


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are so, so, pretty!!!!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

QNQ Boers said:


> What breed is Tinkerbell??


She is a Kiko.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are adorable! Do you plan on retaining them?


----------



## Tammy Katz (Oct 10, 2017)

So happy for you. Beautiful babies.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Very sweet!


----------



## PineHill Hobby Farm (Mar 11, 2018)

Do you milk your Kiko does? If so, how much milk do they give? {We are thinking of adding Kikos to our herd and we were just wondering how much milk they give... even though they are labeled as a meat goat, some people do milk them. We are just doing our research...:bookgoat:}
By the way, love your cuties...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sweet! Was the sire a boer?


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> They are adorable! Do you plan on retaining them?


We have finished kidding with 3 doelings and 3 bucklings. We will be keeping the doelings as we are pretty early in building up our herd. We will be moving our bucklings.


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

PineHill Hobby Farm said:


> Do you milk your Kiko does? If so, how much milk do they give? {We are thinking of adding Kikos to our herd and we were just wondering how much milk they give... even though they are labeled as a meat goat, some people do milk them. We are just doing our research...:bookgoat:}
> By the way, love your cuties...


They certainly are cute! No, we don't do any milking. We are just focusing on the meat side of things.

I have heard of people milking Kikos though.


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> So sweet! Was the sire a boer?


No, the sire was a purebred Kiko buck. We borrowed the buck from another goat person and we nicknamed him Daddy'O. He did look the part of a beatnik and if we had a Bob Marley hat for him it would have made the picture complete


----------



## PineHill Hobby Farm (Mar 11, 2018)

macmad said:


> They certainly are cute! No, we don't do any milking. We are just focusing on the meat side of things.
> 
> I have heard of people milking Kikos though.


Thank you for your reply anyway. We will just continue our research. :bookgoat: LOL


----------

